# Desoldar Circuitos integrados sin pines a los costados



## tinchoball (Jul 13, 2013)

estuve buscando bastante por internet pero no encontre mucha informacion de como desoldar los circuitos que se utilizan en algunas memorias RAM o ROM como esta http://laurico.weebly.com/uploads/1/3/3/1/13316620/436829153.jpg , o los celulares modernos, pero que no tienen pines a los costados y los tienen abajo, queria desoldar uno pero no encontre forma, alguien sabe como se puede hacer para soldar/desoldar? ...


----------



## DJMota (Jul 13, 2013)

Pues la opción con mejor relación precio-efectividad es la de usar una pistola de aire caliente con una tobera reductora.
Osea esto:
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/788156925/cheap_hot_air_gun.jpg
con esto:
http://ferreteria.ferrshop.com/img/articulos/cofac/0885-5280032.jpg

Yo tengo una y la verdad es que funciona bastante bien. Además de tener dos velocidades, tiene un regulador de potencia en la parte de atrás, que puedes girar y ajustar.
Es lo más barato para componentes con muchas patas. Solo requiere algo de práctica.
Saludos.


----------



## morta (Jul 13, 2013)

se utilizan equipos como este


----------



## DJMota (Jul 13, 2013)

morta dijo:


> se utilizan equipos como este
> 
> http://safe-img04.olx.com.mx/ui/8/9...e-Reballing-Reboleo-en-Tampico-1279963066.jpg



Hombre, sin intención de desmerecer tu propuesta, esa opción la conocemos todos. Pero no es para todos los bolsillos.
Yo le muestro una más asequible y casera.
Saludos.


----------



## morta (Jul 13, 2013)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo DjMota, pero como el preguntaba cual y la opción practica se la habías respondido, solo quedaba la ideal aunque cara!


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 14, 2013)

Esos chips con pads por debajo, ¿no se soldaban con reballing?, me temo que sin esa máquina  será un milagro que te funcione el reemplazo, jodidos chips, con lo "fácil" que era quitar los antiguos de pines con la desoldadora


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2013)

He leído que hay gente que lo hace con una pistola de aire caliente de las de decapar.
También en hornos y planchas de asar .


----------



## ESKALENO (Jul 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> He leído que hay gente que lo hace con una pistola de aire caliente de las de decapar.
> También en hornos y planchas de asar .



No más enciende una hoguera y echa la placa


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Jul 14, 2013)

yo tambien he visto que usan hornos electricos (de cocina) para desoldar estas piezas, incluso planchas para ropa. Pero para soldarlas forzosamente se requiere de un stencil y soldadura en pasta o bolitas ¿o no? Yo use la pistola de aire caliente para soldar un acelerometro y le aplique directamente soldadura a los pads. Funciono, pero eran pocos pines y cercanos a las orillas.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 14, 2013)

ESKALENO dijo:


> No más enciende una hoguera y echa la placa



Yo he visto lo de soldarlo usando la plancha para la ropa  pero no lo de desoldarlo, y es que el asunto seria poder manipular el chip en la placa mientras está caliente todo para levantarlo, el asunto es que tienes que tener mucho cuidado con la temperatura en estos casos o puedes terminar quemando más de lo que quisieras.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2013)

Se pone boca abajo y se enciende el "secador" cuando caiga se para.


----------



## tinchoball (Jul 14, 2013)

muy buenas ideas para desoldar, pero por ejemplo en un celular de un lado tal vez hay un integrado y del otro resistencias smd o demas cosas y el riesgo esta en que caiga todo y no solamente el circuito integrado, y luego para soldar el circuito tendria que poner un poco de estaño en cada pad y pistola caliente ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Los bga llevan ya el estaño en las patas y además hay una pasta que ya lleeva flux y estaño mezclado para estos componentes; es unta el circuito impreso, se coloca el componennte y al horno.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 15, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Los bga llevan ya el estaño en las patas y además hay una pasta que ya lleeva flux y estaño mezclado para estos componentes; es unta el circuito impreso, se coloca el componennte y al horno.


Para el BGA es mejor las bolitas de soldadura, así garantizas que el tamaño es constante por que con la pasta se te unta mal y ya tienes un pad que no se soldó apropiadamente, la pasta ayuda más en el ensamblado inicial, un stencil para toda la placa y listo, de ahí solo colocas los componentes y a hornear, tambien en los QFN y otros donde tienes un pad debajo que hay que soldar a la placa.


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 5, 2013)

Probe la tecnica de desoldado con secador de pelo como dijo scooter y no funciono lo deje al maximo de calor y maximo de viento por mas o menos 10 min y no dio resultado, probe boca abajo boca arriba y no dio resultado.
Tambien de ponerlo arriba de una cacerola y cerrarlo con una tapa para crear efecto horno, vi que lo hacian con las placas de video de las pc pero tampoco dio resultado, queria hacerlo lo mas casero posible y si se puede evitar la pistola de calor mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Se pone boca abajo y se enciende el "secador" cuando caiga se para.



Scooter escribió "Secador" entre comillas, creo que hace referencia al parecido de la herramienta con ese artefacto, pero no pensó en ningún momento que se podría desoldar con eso.

Por lo menos yo lo tomo así 

El secador posee mucho caudal de aire a temperatura no muy elevada.
Para desoldar se requiere menos caudal de aire pero a gran temperatura


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 5, 2013)

Yo tengo una de estas:




apenas hace un par de dias repare un procesador de un portatil, puse la sonda del termómetro de mi tester y llego hasta 250°C aprox, quedo de maravilla el portatil, no he probado si se puede desoldar  pero si el estaño se funde a 240°C aprox tecnicamente deberia funcionar.


----------



## palurdo (Oct 5, 2013)

Con muchísisisisiisisisima práctica y un bicho de estos:






He resucitado muchísimas gráficas de portátiles (las famosas nvidia que se desoldaban al recalentarse) además de desoldar rápidamente componentes SMD de cualquier tipo, eso sí, hay que saberlo hacer para no estroperarlos. Por ejemplo yo aplico la llama a más de 20cm de distancia con bastante caudal de gas y movimientos circulares rápidos para no elevar mucho la temperatura en una misma zona. 

El lápiz antorcha vale esto: 

http://www.ebay.es/itm/Butane-Penci...943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b09a4fb7


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 5, 2013)

tiene razon palurdo, con respecto a estropear los componentes hay que ver la ficha tecnica del componente en cuestion y ver la temperatura que soporta, yo para no dañar otros componentes puse disipadores de procesadores alrededor del que queria re-soldar.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 6, 2013)

Y haciendo algo como esto?:


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Y haciendo algo como esto?:




 Hasta que encontré a alguien con *"Peor"* pulso que el mío


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 6, 2013)

Ardogan dijo:


> Y haciendo algo como esto?:



Eso te sirve para desguaces, pero para una reparación solamente un pocos casos. 
Porque es un peligro que todos los componentes estén desoldadados a la vez y porque en general las placas son mas grandes y con "algo" del otro lado que no te va a dejar apoyar bien.
Además que se derretiría el plástico de conectores y soportes.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 6, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso te sirve para desguaces, pero para una reparación solamente un pocos casos.
> Porque es un peligro que todos los componentes estén desoldadados a la vez y porque en general las placas son mas grandes y con "algo" del otro lado que no te va a dejar apoyar bien.
> Además que se derretiría el plástico de conectores y soportes.



Cierto, no leí el hilo completo. Si la placa tiene componentes en las dos caras y además se trata de desoldarlo en forma no destructiva, entonces lo único que se me ocurre es aire caliente (e incluso se puede complicar si tiene un pad térmico central).


----------



## tinchoball (Oct 6, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Scooter escribió "Secador" entre comillas, creo que hace referencia al parecido de la herramienta con ese artefacto, pero no pensó en ningún momento que se podría desoldar con eso.
> 
> Por lo menos yo lo tomo así
> 
> ...



seguramente quiso decir eso 





LaElectronicaMeOdia dijo:


> Yo tengo una de estas...



pense en comprarme una de esas, pero como no voy a desoldar una gran cantidad de componentes smd, solamente procesadores de celulares y otros componentes que puedan ser interesantes queria hacerlo lo mas casero que pueda, por ejemplo lo estoy probando con un integrado de un router wifi



palurdo dijo:


> Con muchísisisisiisisisima práctica y un bicho de estos...



 me parece que mas de un componente saldria quemado si no tenes mucha practica pero talvez al practicarlo bastante sirve



Ardogan dijo:


> Y haciendo algo como esto?:



muy buena forma de desoldar si no se tiene componentes ni plasticos de conectores u otros componentes del otro lado es buenisima forma

me parece que no me va a quedar otra opcion que no sea comprame una pistola de calor


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 7, 2013)

Mismas consideraciones que antes, probablemente no sirva, pero es original:


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2013)

Eso bien hecho anda bien. 
Es decir, con lámpara infrarroja+lente+control+fijación de la placa.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 7, 2013)

Intentaré hacer una de esas ahora que necesito soldar un VQFN64, solo que hay que tener en consideración la curva de calentamiento por que si pongo de golpe toda la luz no le irá bonito ni al chip ni a la placa.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 14, 2014)

Probe con la tecnica que mostro el video de ardogan, usando una lampara dicroica de 50w durante media hora apuntandole directamente al integrado pero no funciono. Di vuelta la placa para que de mas directo con la soldadura del integrado y caiga por su propio peso, perp tampoco funciono, la lampara genero mucha temperatura, pero capaz no fue la suficiente para desoldar un integrado. Que temperatura necesita para derretirse el estaño que esta en los pads del integrado ? Se puede conseguir Desoldar estos integrados con lamparas dicroicas ?


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 14, 2014)

¿Podrías poner una foto que muestre exactamente el integrado que estás intentando desoldar? (y una foto del lado de abajo también ayuda a ver la situación).
¿Tenés con que medir la temperatura?.
Si se trata de algo producido en forma masiva debería fundir a 220..225 C (soldadura sin plomo), si es algo retocado a mano 185..190 C (soldadura con plomo).

Si se trata de soldadura sin plomo (220 C) podés agregarle estaño común con el soldador, eso debería bajar el punto de fusión un poco. Otra opción es comprar estaño para desoldar. ChipQuik es una marca usada afuera, acá puede haber similares:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-485290211-pack-de-5-barritas-para-desoldar-smd-_JM_
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-488115039-barritas-para-desoldar-integrados-montaje-superficial-smd-_JM_

Uso:





Otro problema que podés estar teniendo es que el chip abajo tenga un pad grande, con la lámpara el calor lo absorbería el chip antes de llegar al pad. Si tiene vías se puede intentar calentar de abajo:


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 14, 2014)

El problema es que no es un solo integrado son varios pero son todos de tipo bga como el siguiente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 los pads de la imagen derecha es a los pads que me referia.
Habia visto la forma que aportaron varias personas de usar una lampara infrarroja pero use una lampara dicroica que tenia de 50w. 
Levanta mas temperatura y el calor lo aplique desde un velador lo mas cerca que pude, pero talvez tengo que aplicar el vidrio de la lampara dicroica directamente arriba del integrado sin tocarlo.
No se a que temperatura llega el integrado ya que no poseo instrumentos para medirlo


----------



## Ardogan (Ene 14, 2014)

Aaaahhh.... yo creía que era un QFN y es un BGA.
Ok, supongamos que se puede desoldar, la cuestión es soldar uno nuevo o reutilizar el chip desoldado. Para eso precisás hacer reballing (cambiar las bolitas del integrado). Y para hacer reballing precisás tener un buen control de temperatura, las bolitas de reemplazo, más un stencil para colocarlas, alineación precisa...
No es tarea que se pueda hacer sin las herramientas adecuadas y práctica (buscá bga reballing en youtube, o notebook reballing)

En el mejor de los casos puede pasar que al hacer una reparación el problema se puede resolver calentando el bga hasta llegar a la temperatura de fusión, mantener unos 15..20 segundos, y después dejarlo enfriar. Sirve solo para casos donde por algún motivo (golpe, calor) haya perdido contacto alguna bolita.
Pero aún así, después de ese proceso la confiabilidad es baja, es probable que la placa no funcione más.

Si son varios bga a reparar quizás te convenga más ir a un local de reparación de notebook (uno bueno, que tenga herramientas para reballing) y que te lo hagan, pero no va a ser nada barato.
Si el chip a colocar es nuevo ya viene con bolitas y no hace falta hacer reballing.

Hay algunos valientes que se atreven a hacerlo a mano (si no hay nada que perder se puede probar):






Ojalá hubiera forma con herramientas comunes, pero los BGA no fueron diseñados pensando en poder repararlos.

Yendo al tema de la lámpara dicroica, en el video que puse arriba usaban una de 75 W. A lo mejor podés desoldar, pero la cuestión es como colocar un bga nuevo y que funcione.
Para soldar el bga hay que seguir un perfil de temperatura, que depende del fabricante del chip, del estaño utilizado (con/sin plomo), y del flux.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 15, 2014)

Tenes razon :s pero bueno esas placas las voy a tener que llevar a arreglar pero hay otras que tengo que me gustaria sacarle varios integrados bga. 
Si no se puede reparar estaria bueno usarlo como otra tecnica para saber. Voy a intentar conseguir una dicroica de 75w o superior a ver que pasa. Muchas gracias por aportar


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 22, 2014)

Pero para sacar esas cosas tienes que hacerlo con calma, hay que precalentar como a 150ºC y luego ya le elevas la temperatura a los 220ºC lentamente para desoldarlo, lo importante es que no pases de 260ºC ese es el límite para que sobreviva.


----------



## tinchoball (Ene 28, 2014)

Para tener idea de la temperatura que voy teniendo abajo de la dicroica tendria que tener algun medidor de temperatura o tester con esta utilidad, voy a ver si consigo uno y voy mirando como puedo ir haciendolo. Muchisimas gracias por aportar al tema


----------

